# biography tense



## scandalously in love

Just wondering if I should stick to imparfait or passé composé when writing a biography.  

My dilemma is that while stating something that the person has done for many years in the past, I don't mean to imply that they have stopped doing in currently. 

For example:

She has played piano for 15 years. (but continues to play)
Elle jouait du piano depuis 15 ans?
Elle a joué du piano depuis 15 ans?

She has performed for many occasions. (but continues to perform)
Elle a fait beaucoup de concerts.
Elle faisait beaucoup de concerts.


On second thought, I'm pretty sure the 2nd example should be passé composé, because they are examples of completed past events, but what about the 1st example?  Playing the piano isn't a complete event, I don't think... 

help!


----------



## cyrille2188

In English, when you say "She has played the piano for 15 years", you're already implying that she's not playing the piano anymore. Likewise for "She has performed for many occassions".

Therefore, if it's still ongoing you say, "She has been playing the piano for 15 years" and [don't carve this in stone] in French, I _think_ it should be "Elle joue le piano depuis 15 ans".


----------



## scandalously in love

lol.. you're right about the english part... I'll see what the native speakers say about the french part. You might very well be right about that too 


But, wait, after thinking it over... 

what's the difference, then, between 
_"She has played the piano for 15 years." _and "_She played the piano for 15 years."  _

?

Personally, the second one sounds more completed/finished than the first sentence....


----------



## anangelaway

Hello l'amoureuse!!!

Cyrille is right. If she still perform/plays, then you have to use the present tense. 

Elle joue... depuis...
Elle fait des concerts... depuis...

Hope this helps.


----------



## scandalously in love

Hi Angel  thanks for confirming!  That solves my original question.

But can someone help me with my new question? (post #3)


----------



## Jean-Jacques

I agree with Anangelaway on the first part ("Elle joue depuis...).
I would translate the second sentence as: "Elle a toujours donné beaucoup de concerts" - which implies she's still doing so.
J-J


----------



## charlie2

Jean-Jacques said:
			
		

> ...I would translate the second sentence as: "Elle a toujours donné beaucoup de concerts" - which implies she's still doing so.


The implication comes from "toujours"?


----------



## Jean-Jacques

Yes indeed - it means she's been doing so from the onset until now.
J-J


----------



## MattF

scandalously in love said:
			
		

> what's the difference, then, between
> _"She has played the piano for 15 years." _and "_She played the piano for 15 years."  _
> 
> ?
> 
> Personally, the second one sounds more completed/finished than the first sentence....



I agree.  "She has played..." implies that she continues to do so.
You could also say "She has been playing..." to imply it even more.


----------



## geve

Can I suggest for the 1st part : "cela fait 15 ans qu'elle joue du piano"
But Cyrille's suggestion works too, only with a small correction : "Elle joue *du *piano depuis 15 ans"

For the second sentence, "elle a fait beaucoup de concerts" seems ok to me, since as you said they are completed past events...and it doesn't mean she will stop performing
I'm not so sure about "elle a toujours donné beaucoup de concerts" - I feel this changes a bit the meaning of the sentence : she performs a lot, and has been performing a lot ever since the very beginning...?


----------



## etmum

Hi ! 
"She has played the piano for 15 years" : elle joue du piano depuis 15 ans, cela fait 15 ans qu'elle joue du piano (elle continue)
"She played the piano for 15 years"  : elle a fait du piano pendant 15 ans (implying she doesn't play anymore).
Hope that helps.


----------



## scandalously in love

thanks guys for your imput... 

any preferance between :  _Elle joue depuis..._ ou _Cela fait 15 ans... _?

Is one more formal than the other?


----------



## geve

I don't think there's one more formal than the other... It depends on what you want to put the emphasis on : with "elle joue du piano depuis 15 ans" the important part of the sentence is the piano playing ; whereas with "cela fait 15 ans qu'elle joue du piano", you put more emphasis on the 15 years of practice.


----------



## romenk

cyrille2188 said:
			
		

> In English, when you say "She has played the piano for 15 years", you're already implying that she's not playing the piano anymore. Likewise for "She has performed for many occassions".


 
Wait a minute.

I've always thought "She has played the piano for 15 years" to mean she still does. Inversly, "She played the piano for 15 years" signifies to me that she did play the piano back then, but then she stopped.

Please correct me if I am wrong. If this is a topic for the English only forum, feel free to send it there.


----------



## etmum

Well, I'm quite sure Cyrille2188 is wrong  and YOU are right Romenk. .


----------

